# Peyia Car park



## kbinbkk (May 3, 2010)

We have been here in Peyia for a month now and all was going really well until we came across a couple of Peyia yobs trying to damage the recycling bins in the car park last night. I thought we had left yobbish behaviour behind when we left the UK but sadly not! When I asked them to stop then they became confrontational. I have noticed noisy groups of teenagers in the car park almost every night but they appeared harmless enough, just normal teenage behaviour and non-threatening, but these two were something else! Has anyone else experienced anything similar? Is it worth going to the Peyia police station?


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

*re peyia car park*

Please do tell the police - with a description. If the police don't know they cannot drop anything about it. Whether they do do something is a different story.

REport the info to the new neighbourhood watch people too, if the yobs are repeat offenders then more is likely to be done.


----------

